# Superchargers



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Rabbit121 gave me a thought about SC's...

What's the rough cost of fixing one of them once they go? Is it OK to bypass the SC with a shorter belt? 

I could have heard wrong, but someone told me they don't last very long.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i dont think bypassing would work, because the supercharger is what gives your engine the air it needs, i dont know how much it costs to fix one, but i havent heard about them not lasting long, my friend has had a supercharger on his mustang for about 5 years, and has driven over 100k miles on it, and it still works fine.


----------



## rabbit121 (Mar 10, 2005)

it would run without the supercharger but it would be severely gutless.. a rough guess would be 120-130 bhp.. I know the VW G60 engines have lot's of problems with the SC blowing and they make 160 bhp running properly and 80-100 running NA with a broken SC.. the engine will still suck the air in.. it's just severely restricted. and probably much lower compression than a typical 3.3 to compensate for the added PSI of the SC.


----------

